# Cleaning Plastic Bottles



## Johnturner (Feb 1, 2020)

Members
I have several small (12oz)plastic bottles. They had various fluids (Mylands friction polish, Drs. Pen finish, etc) in them for some time. I emptied out the last of the contents - I am wondering if there is some way to clean these to use again. Acetone, BLO, dish soap?
What do you think? As always, thanks for your help,
John


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2020)

Acetone will remove just about any finish. But it can melt certain types of plastics, you'll probably be ok with any kind of plastic that held a finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## djg (Feb 2, 2020)

Some things don't dissolve in acetone, so if that doesn't work try hexanes or mineral spirits then acetone to remove the residual solvents.


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## trc65 (Feb 2, 2020)

Don't most of those finishes contain shellac, oil and or waxes? I'd use mineral spirits to get most of the oils and waxes out, rinse the bottle very well, and then use ammonia. Ammonia is an excellent cleaner for shellac, and should help with the oils/wax.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 17, 2020)

Why reuse?
I got to wallyworld and buy the plastic ketchup bottles for <$1 each. When s bottle is gummed /set up— out it goes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks David, Good idea.


----------



## David Hill (Feb 18, 2020)

Johnturner said:


> Thanks David, Good idea.



This is what I use-


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2020)

I usually just pitch them but if you really want to reuse them, look a the labels, see what solvent was used in the finish and you should be able to use that to clean the bottle. A lot of them used alcohol as there was shellac in them so some DNA should clean them out fine.


----------

